# Bedroom Slideout Problem - 301Bq



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

when i hit the switch for my bedroom slide, i get nothing. no power draw at all, motor does not spin, no nothing.

it was fine when i brought it in last. 3 yrs old, and never a problem to this point.

i am running on 12v, and checked the fuses in the main panel under the fridge. all look ok.

i opened up the access panel in the underbelly, and put a socket on the manual override nut. i can move the slide in or out with no problem manually.

i checked the wiring at the motor and the switch, and all appears to be fine.

the main slide works fine, so i thought maybe the switch was an issue. i swapped the main slide switch to the bedroom slide and vice versa. main slide still works and bedroom slide does not.

i have not put a tester on the motor yet to see if it is getting power. but it seems to act like a fuse issue. are there any chassis mounted fused for the slides ?

any ideas would be appreciated before i continue down the trouble shooting road. just hoping that i don't need to buy another motor....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There must be a fuse for that. Did you check that?

When you had the switch removed....did you test it for power with an ohm meter?


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

well i got it fixed. turned out to be a very bad connection in the wiring behind the two switches for the slide outs. i updated the thread over here:

http://www.dogandtrailer.com/problems-with-your-rvcamper/bedroom-slideout-on-my-301bq/msg28690/#msg28690

not trying to promote that site, but i can load pictures there easier from my cell phone...

glad all it was just a wiring problem that was easy to access. that is definitely a weak point in the way the connection was made. maybe other trailers are the same, or it was just less than high quality work from the factory.

thanks to all that posted.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

robertized said:


> Having some experience in the electrical field, I have found that the electrical connections made up in these trailers could be done with more care. Whether it is 120V or 12V connections, with solid wire conductors, twisting the conductors together with a right hand twist makes a better connection. Twisting the conductors together gives it more surface contact between the conductors and makes a better mechanical connection less likely to come loose. There have been several posts lately about loose electrical connections. Whenever I am working on something or just checking things out I always check the electrical. In reference to the manual override for the slides I made an extension for mine that I explained in a Topic named (Into the Belly of the Beast). Good Luck.


They don't use twist wire nuts very often on the outback. They use compression connections but they tend to do two things that often means there will be issues. One is they often use the wrong size connector for the number of wires and so they don't get all the wires in the connector or the connector does not compress enough for the too few wires they put in. Second even when they have the right connector and it is compressed correctly they don't make sure they have all the wire in the connector before they compress it, so they just vibrate out over time.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> They don't use twist wire nuts very often on the outback. They use compression connections but they tend to do two things that often means there will be issues. One is they often use the wrong size connector for the number of wires and so they don't get all the wires in the connector or the connector does not compress enough for the too few wires they put in. Second even when they have the right connector and it is compressed correctly they don't make sure they have all the wire in the connector before they compress it, so they just vibrate out over time.


in my case, the slide out connections were a little bit of both !


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

willingtonpaul said:


> They don't use twist wire nuts very often on the outback. They use compression connections but they tend to do two things that often means there will be issues. One is they often use the wrong size connector for the number of wires and so they don't get all the wires in the connector or the connector does not compress enough for the too few wires they put in. Second even when they have the right connector and it is compressed correctly they don't make sure they have all the wire in the connector before they compress it, so they just vibrate out over time.


in my case, the slide out connections were a little bit of both !
[/quote]

I did not see this thread until you had already found the issue. It was the same problem I had on my old 28rss. It is the first place to check on electrical issues.


----------

